# Archery Ranges in Durham Region?



## crazymoose

Check out our website at durhamarchers.ca.
If you have any questions,feel free to contact one of our executives.
Our phone numbers are listed on the website.

Regards.

Paul
V.P. Durham Archers


----------



## Jbooter

Does anyone know if there are any indoor ranges in the Durham Region area?


----------



## F/F 3Der

Sorry no indoor ranges. Closest would be York County Bowmen.


----------



## Jbooter

I think there might be a few 'Durham Archers' members on here. If so, question for you folks...any plans by the members to build a indoor archery lane? Durham needs one!


----------



## F/F 3Der

Jbooter said:


> I think there might be a few 'Durham Archers' members on here. If so, question for you folks...any plans by the members to build a indoor archery lane? Durham needs one!


You are right in saying that Durham needs an indoor place to shoot, but at this time there are no plans. If anyone knows of any building that could house such us let us know. It would be great to shoot all year round.


Durham Archers General meeting Apr. 4th Dnipro Hall Oshawa. Located east of Ritson Rd. south side of Bloor.

Randy 
VP Durham Archers


----------



## DssBB

Gagnon sports in Oshawa has a small indoor range although I'm not sure on the price per hour.


----------



## Archery2You

Hi: I know I am a little late to this thread but just signed up to this forum. Archery2You.ca is opening up a range and archery tag location in downtown Oshawa in early February 2017.


----------



## ronperreault

Easthill Outdoors in Orono has a great indoor range. There is an open league night on Wednesdays if youd like to shoot
some spots. Fee 10.00

You can also check out easthilloutdoors.com for more info.


----------



## Mr. RoC

ronperreault said:


> Easthill Outdoors in Orono has a great indoor range. There is an open league night on Wednesdays if youd like to shoot
> some spots. Fee 10.00
> 
> You can also check out easthilloutdoors.com for more info.


x2 for Easthill


----------

